# Overbite



## melyo36 (Feb 17, 2014)

I welcomed a new member to my family last night. Meet Leonardo!







Leonardo has an overbite. As soon as I saw him I knew he was my baby instead of his sister that I actually went to look at. I just knew he had to be part of my family and I also knew if I left with his sister I would always wonder about him. Does anyone have a chi with an overbite? Do they have any serious health problems? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations! I can't see the picture. I do remember a few on here that have Chi's with an overbite, but can't remember exactly who.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Your baby is precious!

I have one of each. A ideal bite, an underbite and an overbite.

Mine with an overbite had a nice bite but it has gone off. She DEFINITELY has zero trouble tearing through food and is my healthiest dog. Her tongue is teeny tiny and occasionally pokes out a touch which we cannot resist as we think it adorable. Nothing we can do about it so we plan to just watch it and her and just accept that this is how she is. It is likely that her tongue will remain out more and more as she ages as at 3.5 years, her bite will not improve or change.


----------



## melyo36 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you!! He's not eating much and I'm trying not to stress myself out. I also have a 5 month chi with a normal bite and she was the same way when we brought her home. I'm just trying to remind myself that he has a tiny tummy and in no time will be eating like his big sister. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

You are right! 
I was a mess when we brought our 2nd home. She is shy/fearful and even through she was 14 weeks, I worried that she would never eat. She came around in just a few days. Now they are all little piggies when it comes to food!


----------



## melyo36 (Feb 17, 2014)

He is 12 weeks. I brought his big sister home at 8 weeks. They were just playing a little bit ago so that makes me happy. He is shaking quite a bit but I know my house is loud and crazy and most likely a big adjustment for him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

My boy has an underbite. He doesn't have any problems eating. It's not very pronounced, but sometimes one of his bottom canine teeth poke out a bit. Sort of like a bulldog. I think it is hilarious!


----------



## melyo36 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thought I would post an update. After 2 days with my new baby he is doing wonderful. He's eating like a champ and everytime I hear him crunch a piece of food my heart soars! I'm so happy he's eating! As I told my husband this morning overbite smoverbite!! It's certainly not slowing him down.







Here he is crunching away with his big sister.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe, thanks for posting the pic. We'd love to see more. Does he have a name?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## melyo36 (Feb 17, 2014)

Leonardo. Leo for short. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

He's a tiny little guy! He looks very happy 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a chi with an overbite. Hes recently had 5 retained baby teeth removed with no problem but I dont think that was caused by the overbite, retained baby teeth is a common problem with chi's. Overbite has caused him no problems whatsoever. When I took him for his check as a baby the vet started waffling on about braces but I ignored her and changed the subject. Lol. Think vet was seeing £ signs. He can eat perfectly well and all is hunky dory. Just makes him look a bit goofy but its quite endearing. Lol. Congrats on your baby, hes a cutie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

